# How big will my Lab get? - 1st time Lab owner



## 17tobyracing (Nov 2, 2011)

My wife and I are first time Labrador Retriever owners. We have owned dogs in the past; Golden Retriever, Bassett Hound, Beagle, Airedale, & a Lab/English Spaniel Mix. 

Milo is 7 months old and currently measures 22" - 22 1/2" at the withers. He weighs in at around 65 pounds. He is not neutered. I do not know the measurements of his parents, but I did see both dogs. His parents were taller "Field Bred" or "American" Labs. We understand that there are a number of factors which determine size.

We have two questions:

Approximately, at what age do Labs stop growing (height)?

Approximately, based on his current age/measurements, how big can we expect Milo be when he is fully grown?

Thanks in advance for your feedback and knowledge!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My Lab was 50 pounds at 6 months old, and she topped out at 60 pounds (and a bit heavy at that). He's probably about done growing, height-wise, but will most likely fill out a bit more in the next year or so. I doubt he'll get to be over 75 pounds. Which is pretty big for a Lab!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I would imagine he would be approximately the size of his parents. Neutering a big dog prior to the closing of the growth plates will make them a bit bigger than they otherwise would have been, so if you don't neuter him before that, he should be the size of his parents.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I typically find that tripling their weight and height at 4 months is a generally good estimate of what their full grown weight and size will be at 18-24 months old.


----------

